# Additional Residence for American



## pranaman

Hey all,

I've been on the search for a second place to live for a while. I'm 51 m, single, no kids, in the US. 

I like the idea of buying a house and land, growing food, but, without an EU or Asian citizenship, I don't know where I can do that outside of the US. I also have an Israeli passport, which need to renew.

I'm also working on being able to work online. I’ve been most interested in Europe and Asia, and after that, Latin America. I think most of Asia does not allow dual citizenship. And in some places in Asia, I could only lease the land. As for Europe, I checked Bulgaria, and see foreigners can acquire only buildings but not land.

I've watched, read and listened to Mikkel Thorup, Andrew of Nomad Capitalist, Doug Casey and Simon Black of Sovereign Man. Nothing stands out as the optimal choice, seems eastern Europe, including Serbia could be good. 

Making a short list, as I figure I'll have to just go to some places and check them out. 

Any ideas on which to consider the most?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Certainly to settle anywhere in Europe you'll need a long-stay visa - which means you need to have some means of financially supporting yourself. That's not nearly as easy as it may sound. You can certainly buy a house and some land, but then the infamous European bureaucracy starts to kick in.

And, for all the talk about "digital nomads" and "nomad capitalists" there are really only a few countries that have an actual digital nomad visa - which only allows you to work remotely from their country. However, if that interests you, I believe Portugal is in the process of establishing this type of visa, and Estonia has a nomad visa, though it may be limited to tech professions. Check with the websites for the respective countries' embassies for details.


----------



## Harry Moles

Portugal has the new D7 visa for offshore income, but there's also a golden visa that requires a real estate purchase. It's not a small amount of money, but considerably less for rural areas than Lisbon or Porto or the Algarve.


----------



## ARPC

I mean, is there an aversion to taking on an agricultural/residential zoned plot in Hawaii? I have a friend who does this, two actually, one in Oahu and one on Kauai. The Oahu guy has a few goats and a garden that meet the ag requirements for his mortgage and land purchase terms, and he works from home otherwise. If it’s the US you’re bored of I can assure you it feels farther away than many international places and the growing season is substantially longer than Serbia.


----------



## Peaceful Wanderer

pranaman said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been on the search for a second place to live for a while. I'm 51 m, single, no kids, in the US.
> 
> I like the idea of buying a house and land, growing food, but, without an EU or Asian citizenship, I don't know where I can do that outside of the US. I also have an Israeli passport, which need to renew.
> 
> I'm also working on being able to work online. I’ve been most interested in Europe and Asia, and after that, Latin America. I think most of Asia does not allow dual citizenship. And in some places in Asia, I could only lease the land. As for Europe, I checked Bulgaria, and see foreigners can acquire only buildings but not land.
> 
> I've watched, read and listened to Mikkel Thorup, Andrew of Nomad Capitalist, Doug Casey and Simon Black of Sovereign Man. Nothing stands out as the optimal choice, seems eastern Europe, including Serbia could be good.
> 
> Making a short list, as I figure I'll have to just go to some places and check them out.
> 
> Any ideas on which to consider the most?


Hi Pranaman,

I felt enthused to ask if you'd checked into the Sephardic ancestry ( <– please forgive if this is n/a) avenue in Portugal, but having just had a look, it seems this year brought big changes to that option (oligarch-related I believe). Even still, I thought I'd mention it just in case it's relevant / do-able for you or others who visit this thread in future.









Sephardic Jewish Heritage? You Could be Eligible for Portuguese Citizenship – Portugalist


During the inquisition period, Jews were persecuted in Spain and Portugal. The choice was either convert, try living as a Jew in secret as many did in places like Belmonte, or leave the Iberian…



www.portugalist.com





Sending good wishes that you find your spot on the planet that feels like home to settle into. (I can surely relate to that process.)

PW


----------



## pranaman

Bevdeforges said:


> Certainly to settle anywhere in Europe you'll need a long-stay visa - which means you need to have some means of financially supporting yourself. That's not nearly as easy as it may sound. You can certainly buy a house and some land, but then the infamous European bureaucracy starts to kick in.
> 
> And, for all the talk about "digital nomads" and "nomad capitalists" there are really only a few countries that have an actual digital nomad visa - which only allows you to work remotely from their country. However, if that interests you, I believe Portugal is in the process of establishing this type of visa, and Estonia has a nomad visa, though it may be limited to tech professions. Check with the websites for the respective countries' embassies for details.


Thank you and apologies for the late reply. I just saw this now. Yes, supporting myself. I'm working in the US, but, not a 'work from home' job. I may have to figure out how to do that first.


----------



## pranaman

ARPC said:


> I mean, is there an aversion to taking on an agricultural/residential zoned plot in Hawaii? I have a friend who does this, two actually, one in Oahu and one on Kauai. The Oahu guy has a few goats and a garden that meet the ag requirements for his mortgage and land purchase terms, and he works from home otherwise. If it’s the US you’re bored of I can assure you it feels farther away than many international places and the growing season is substantially longer than Serbia.


First I've heard of that. So, he bought land, and offsets the costs from goats and a garden? Does he sell food and/or goat milk?


----------



## pranaman

Peaceful Wanderer said:


> Hi Pranaman,
> 
> I felt enthused to ask if you'd checked into the Sephardic ancestry ( <– please forgive if this is n/a) avenue in Portugal, but having just had a look, it seems this year brought big changes to that option (oligarch-related I believe). Even still, I thought I'd mention it just in case it's relevant / do-able for you or others who visit this thread in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephardic Jewish Heritage? You Could be Eligible for Portuguese Citizenship – Portugalist
> 
> 
> During the inquisition period, Jews were persecuted in Spain and Portugal. The choice was either convert, try living as a Jew in secret as many did in places like Belmonte, or leave the Iberian…
> 
> 
> 
> www.portugalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending good wishes that you find your spot on the planet that feels like home to settle into. (I can surely relate to that process.)
> 
> PW


Hi PW, 

Thanks for asking and the good wishes. I come from a Ashkenazi lineage, with 3 grandparents from Poland. I tried to get a Polish ancestry visa a few times, but, unfortunately, it didn't work out.


----------



## pranaman

ARPC said:


> I mean, is there an aversion to taking on an agricultural/residential zoned plot in Hawaii? I have a friend who does this, two actually, one in Oahu and one on Kauai. The Oahu guy has a few goats and a garden that meet the ag requirements for his mortgage and land purchase terms, and he works from home otherwise. If it’s the US you’re bored of I can assure you it feels farther away than many international places and the growing season is substantially longer than Serbia.


Thank you again. Another thought on this. Sounds interesting, although I've been thinking more of places with larger land mass, like S America, Europe and even Asia, but I think they usually would only do leases for Caucasians.


----------



## ARPC

pranaman said:


> Thank you again. Another thought on this. Sounds interesting, although I've been thinking more of places with larger land mass, like S America, Europe and even Asia, but I think they usually would only do leases for Caucasians.


One American habit to consider letting go of is the compulsion to own land. There are a lot of countries where land ownership just doesn’t exist or function in the way Americans tend to imagine. Leasing and renting can be very stable long term arrangements, and many countries have traditions and laws that protect the rights of non owner land inhabitants that function well and may surprise someone coming from a capitalist oligarchical forced labor system like the us.


----------

